# Harborside Romulan



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

I picked this cut up at Harborside in Oakland. She shared space with the HS cut of GDP, Purple Kush, Afgooey and the GK cut of grape ape under a 600w lumatek. She was a ok yeilder (one plant) of uber tight buds, but no frost at all (i.e. 0 finger or scissor hash). Smelled like pure camphor. I'll be testing the smoke in about a week but I am not holding my breath on this one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow Nvthis 

Great manacuring job you do :aok:

Did it take long?

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey HIE, naw, she was an easy trimmer and I really love the curved scissors. Maybe two hours for the whole plant. Plus I always do a really bang up job on the first one . When I get to plant 3 or 4 it will probably look like crap lol.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

They look like real nice looking buds in pic 3...color wise at least...I wish I had the patience to manicure better...


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Hammy!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest NV!  I have to agree with HIE, excellent job on the trim.  Am curious for a smoke report on this....Hope it suprises you.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammy!



Hey nvthis I posted a thread asking about a certain strain and didn't get any answers...you might know something on it...Pandoras box by TGA?? Was thinking of ordering some from Hemp Depot...


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, me too TC. I am due for a surprise. And hopefully it's NOT a speeding ticket! 

Were you thinking of grabbing this one? I'll give a pre-cure smoke report on this thread here in about a week


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey nvthis I posted a thread asking about a certain strain and didn't get any answers...you might know something on it...Pandoras box by TGA?? Was thinking of ordering some from Hemp Depot...


 
Sorry man, not a clue. TGA offers very popular genetics, I know that much. I also know a few folk growing out Querkle right now and am looking very forward to giving it a rip. 

On an only imagined relation I will be using Subcool's supersoil for my next grow of bubba and if it goes well I will do a journal for Tom Hill's Deep Chunk in super soil directly afterwards


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Brother... I will take the plunge I guess...TGA does hve some good genetics and the prices are reasonable...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice nvthis, great job bro!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 25, 2009)

Arte you 100% sure that is romuolan?

Mine looks soo different. And it's really sticky, resinous.

Sometimes I wonder about the certainty behind clones bought from clubs. 
Soon I will have clones available at Harborside. 

Really soon.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too TC. I am due for a surprise. And hopefully it's NOT a speeding ticket!
> 
> Were you thinking of grabbing this one? I'll give a pre-cure smoke report on this thread here in about a week


 
A friend of the husband's grows Romulan every year..or has for three years now.....they look like they are related to bamboo (the leaves are so thin)....this year it was a romulan/afgoo mix tho and the leaves were *a lot* wider.  I did like the smoke from previous years tho.  Because of the thin looking leaves, and how long it takes him to finish it, I thot it was a Sativa Dom plant. 

We are about to take a Afgoo plant, got to go.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

great looking buds.good job.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 25, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Arte you 100% sure that is romuolan?


 
Hey Effen, I got this clone from Harborside listed as Romulan. So I guess that means that I am not even 1% sure it has anything to do with Romulan lol. Kinda sucks, huh?


Thanks Hal/Frankos

Hey TC, what did she taste/smell like?


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 25, 2009)

Good Job nvthis,
I hope those tight buds turn out to be some killer smoke. I am growing the harborside cut of romulan also. I have a couple in flower right now. I have a bunch of clones from them right now but I am waiting to see how the moms turn out before I take up anymore space with them in flower. It clones easy and grows fast and strong so I sure hope it is worth the space. It looks like the bubba kush, og kush, purps and the skywalker are going to be good so far.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Kas, you got a journal running for those? Man I would really like to keep tabs on how yours is doing. If this smoke doesn't blow my head off then I will be losing my cuts ASAP. As you can tell I had multiple tops but she looks like she could make one hell of a single cola bud if given the chance


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

> Hey TC, what did she taste/smell like?



I am sure it was great.  I smoke so much that I dont really remember exact tastes or smells.  I do remember a good buzz tho.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 11, 2009)

so , how did she line up with ya bro? got that buzz were hunting for? ...

when are you starting the subs super soil grow? i dont want to miss out on it...


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 11, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Kas, you got a journal running for those? Man I would really like to keep tabs on how yours is doing. If this smoke doesn't blow my head off then I will be losing my cuts ASAP. As you can tell I had multiple tops but she looks like she could make one hell of a single cola bud if given the chance


 Sorry I don't have a journal on it right now. I just looked at the two I have, one the mother and the other a cut from it. The mother is bushy since I topped it. I really like the look of the cut though. It is about 3 feet tall and mostly a long cola. I am still waiting for them to frost up. They are looking good right now though. I will have to dig out the camera and take some pics. 
 I just harvested a couple of beautiful bubba kush from harborside. They are the hardest buds I have grown in years. They are very heavy, hard and frosty buds.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 11, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> so , how did she line up with ya bro? got that buzz were hunting for? ...
> 
> when are you starting the subs super soil grow? i dont want to miss out on it...


 
I haven't gone back to her since. A few weeks cure and I'll try again. 

I am ready for the SS grow to start. Everything is ready now. Just waiting for the bubba girls to reach height. They are at about 16" now and I'll let them go to about two feet. I will probably transplant them into the final buckets in the next week or two and let them veg for another week before flipping. There will be about 10" to 12" worth of SS in each bucket. My SS has been curing for almost two months. It is almost time! This will be a test run. Bubba is a hardy plant and perfect for the job. The next grow is gonna be the one. I have my DC ladies vegging and they will be about 2 1/2 months old when flipped. These will probably have the same amount of SS, if not more... Can't wait bro!

I was going to start a journal for the DC but might just jump the gun and do a bubba one first.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 11, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I just harvested a couple of beautiful bubba kush from harborside. They are the hardest buds I have grown in years. They are very heavy, hard and frosty buds.


 
> love to hear this, as i just started 5 bk last week...

make sure you let me know nv so i can ride along on the bk ss grow then bro. did you just start the dc?

yeah, do a bk journal, then if they run togeather, start another with the dc.:hubba: ... don't mind me, i'm comfortably baked, and rambling. ...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 12, 2009)

No worries bro, it'll be like you are right there! I started the DC from seed then took cuts. I gave all the fems to a friend. The cuts have been in veg for a few weeks and I haven't even flipped the bubba yet. Talk about cutting it close! Good thing deep chunk is such a slow vegger. I am gonna add a few things to this grow. I have a banana kush (I think) and 2 LUI and some pre '98 bubba I want to throw in with the regular bubba. I might throw a green crack in there to see how it works and an urkle perhaps. Some of this might have to wait for the dc flip. Hey, it almost winter so let the good times roll!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so, after a few weeks cure the HS rom has definitely improved. 

It's still not quite done. It's not burning yet quite the way I like it to. It maintains a bit of harshness on the draw and still has a little bite on the exhale.

The smell is mild until broken up and wiffs of pine/mildly sweet/earthiness/very lite citrus fills the nose. 
The flavors range from heavy baby pine or a bit of camphore/mint/earthy and generously coats the tongue like a good ice cream would. The flavor really hangs in the mouth and doesn't quickly dissipate. This seems like a good thing at first but quickly wears on you. Not exactly the 'best' tasting ever. The romulan I have tried in the past never had this strong of flavor but, then, I didn't grow it.

I can definitely feel it's affects this time around. It's not so much the lower body buzz I was hoping for, but has developed into a balanced head/body That will keep you somewhat social. Next time I smoke this I will over indulge a bit and see what happens then. The buzz seemed to linger a while longer than some of my other stuff and made discussing detailed or heavy concepts a little difficult. It was distracting to the mind but played well with 'banter'.

*Sex on Romulan*: Yeah right, it didn't happen!. My friend came by after midnight and woke me up, smoked a bowl, talked for a while and then left. She owes me! My guess is it wouldn't be my first choice. Rather go with the afgooey


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update Nvthis. I hope I can chop mine in a couple of weeks. The buds are fattening up nicely.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2009)

Any pics Kas? Would love to see if it looks similar to the one i just finished..:hubba:


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 19, 2009)

No pics yet.  I will have to stop being lazy and take some pics soon. I was just out watering and they are really starting to look good.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

*NV....*  hey man I was just reading you smoke report...... If I didnt know any better I woulda thought I was reading from a connesuerr's report at a 5 star steakhouse   great descriptions brotha


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey NVthis, here are a couple of pics a clone I took of a harborside romulan. It is starting to fill in some. It will be the first harborside romulan I will be chopping. 
I fired up a bowl of bubba kush from a harborside clone I grew earlier and it zombied me for a while.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! I don't know how I missed this Kas.. I was thinking mine looked nothing at all like that! Then realized maybe they are ending a dry cycle and ready to be watered  You must have harvested, yeah? How did it work out?


----------



## kasgrow (Nov 29, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wow! I don't know how I missed this Kas.. I was thinking mine looked nothing at all like that! Then realized maybe they are ending a dry cycle and ready to be watered  You must have harvested, yeah? How did it work out?


 The romulan turned out really good. It took a long time to ripen though. I think it was more sativa leaning. The smell is a little sweet and the high hits you in the eyes pretty fast. I have given it to friends also and they liked it. I think it just takes a long time to ripen. I didn't keep track but I would guess it was about 13 or more weeks. I haven't cured it yet it is still hanging because I have been lazy. I like the bubba kush more but the romulan yielded much better.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 29, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> The romulan turned out really good. It took a long time to ripen though. I think it was more sativa leaning. The smell is a little sweet and the high hits you in the eyes pretty fast. I have given it to friends also and they liked it. I think it just takes a long time to ripen. I didn't keep track but I would guess it was about 13 or more weeks. I haven't cured it yet it is still hanging because I have been lazy. I like the bubba kush more but the romulan yielded much better.


 
Holy smokes! 13 weeks or more? Wow! Lucky guy  Mine was ready @ about 9.5 and a very good yeilder also. Not really sweet so much as pure christmas tree. Good on ya man. Wonder of they are the same? Yours did appear to have a slightly higher leaf ratio, but only slightly, and I doubt it would mean much.. Cool bro, thanks for getting back to me!


----------

